# Big Frog Custom t-shirts DTG printing



## hutch82 (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone have any idea what DTG printing equipment Big Frog Custom t-shirts uses? bigfrogdotcom

In the market for a DTG printer & real curious about theirs.

Thanks!

Hutch


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

hutch82 said:


> Anyone have any idea what DTG printing equipment Big Frog Custom t-shirts uses? bigfrogdotcom
> 
> In the market for a DTG printer & real curious about theirs.
> 
> ...


Looks like this vid will answer your question!! 

"Brother gt 541" 

Big Frog Custom T-Shirts and More - Houston - YouTube


----------



## hutch82 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks so much!!

Hutch


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

The 541 is white light colored shirts only. No white ink, which can be good. But I like to have the capability if I want it.


----------



## hutch82 (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess you can print on black tees if you lay down a white flash? Isn't that how it would be with any DTG printer?

Thanks,

Hutch


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

The 541 is not capable of printing a white underbase. It is CMYK only. There is a company that made an attachment for the 541 that allowed u to screen a white underbase then print CMYK on top. A little tricky but possible. Good registration is possible but excellent registration smokes and fades would be difficult at best. I believe the company was called Black Byrd. 
Be aware that brother has some of the highest ink and parts cost around. But with CMYK only not a huge deal. 541 is a work horse.


----------



## Big Frog (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeap yeap! GT-541... and it is indeed a beast of a workhorse.
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## chrismandrews17 (Nov 20, 2012)

Beware of all cartridge based DTG printers. It looks good on the front end, but on the back it ends up bringing your ink costs up.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

But carts or bags can save print heads. They reduce clogging and increase head life buy reducing misfires and keeping head temp cooler. Shop around for pricing. I brother and Anajet have extremely high pricing.


----------

